# Fromm- Do you stick to one flavor or mix? Last question on food, promise :)



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

We decided on Fromm kibble for our Lola and switching her from Royal Canine the breeder had her on. The surf and turf is for all life stages so we are going with that. My question is do you stick with just one flavor, or do you mix them up so the pups don't get tired of one flavor? Just curious as I'm about to order and didnt' know if we should get more than one kind other than surf and turf.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dogs get bored of eating the same thing over & over just like people. I stick with the same trusting brands, but switch between the different choices. There are also different amounts of vitamins and minerals (nutrients) in different flavors. I'm not talking about changing up every day between two different flavors, because you can create a picky eater, so you have to be careful.
With Ziwipeak, I'm feeding the venison. When the bag is almost gone, I may order the lamb next time. I buy the 11 lb bag, but alternate the venison with raw, so the ZP usually last about 3-4 months.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I feed Fromm. All of the grain free varieties are all life stages. Toby eats the surf and turf, salmon tunalini, and game bird in rotation. He doesn't eat the other two flavors, beef frittata and the new pork flavor (don't remember the name). 

Game bird is his favorite, but he likes the variety. Every time he finishes a bag, I get him a new flavor. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Please don't worry about asking questions that's what we are all here for--to learn from each other. Yes, I agree with Lisa I would switch up flavors with in the same brand. Not rotating daily or weekly as she said to produce a picky eater, but because this can also cut down on the potential of her developing allergies. When you finish a bag try a different flavor and so forth.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Please don't worry about asking questions that's what we are all here for--to learn from each other. Yes, I agree with Lisa I would switch up flavors with in the same brand. Not rotating daily or weekly as she said to produce a picky eater, but because this can also cut down on the potential of her developing allergies. When you finish a bag try a different flavor and so forth.


Sounds great! I wasn't sure if switching would cause diarrhea or not. I guess that only applies to if you are switching brands and have to gradually switch. I ordered her surf and turf and will start switching from the stuff she's on now


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We don't feed Fromm, but feed Acana and we rotate through 3 types. We actually do this daily, but Odie isn't a picky eater so we have no worries there. I like the idea of switching up the different types to offer different kinds of protein.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

ChiLola said:


> Sounds great! I wasn't sure if switching would cause diarrhea or not. I guess that only applies to if you are switching brands and have to gradually switch. I ordered her surf and turf and will start switching from the stuff she's on now


I'm learning something here as well. Krystal switches daily and doesn't have a problem with Odie being a picky eater. It's all about the individual dog. For me personally, I have switched Lulu cold turkey (not mixed them and changed gradually) between several high quality foods with no stomach upset. Others can't do that. It's all about the dog. You will learn yours with time and trial. The main thing is high quality food.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

I feed Buckley Fromm. He has had Pork and Peas, Surf and Turf (eating it now). I also bought Game Bird (haven't tried yet) this last time along with another bag of the Pork and Peas


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't ever appologise for asking lots of questions! That is the whole point of forums like this, if you are wondering about something, guaranteed there are lots more people out there wondering the same thing.
I don't feed kibble so I'm not best qualified to advise you, but when I did I always started to add the new kibble (even if it was the same flavour) to the old kibble when the bag was getting low. It really does depend on the dog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are feeding Fromm, you don't need to slowly mix kibble. They are designed to be rotated. I too was worried about that when I started rotating, and those more familiar with Fromm let me know that a slow transition isn't necessary. They are created to have all but a few ingredients the same so that you can abrubtly rotate. Even Toby, whose tummy is horrendously sensitive, was fine with immediate rotation between the flavors 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We feed Fromm too. A small bag lasts Jaxx about 2 months. We switch flavors with each new bag but we stick with the grain free always. Jaxx has never had a problem with switching. 

Just remember that Fromm is a high quality food so you won't feed as much as lower quality foods. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> We feed Fromm too. A small bag lasts Jaxx about 2 months. We switch flavors with each new bag but we stick with the grain free always. Jaxx has never had a problem with switching.
> 
> Just remember that Fromm is a high quality food so you won't feed as much as lower quality foods.
> 
> ...


So you would just feed the serving listed on the bag? Or is there a certain serving for each dog's weight etc that we should follow?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ChiLola said:


> So you would just feed the serving listed on the bag? Or is there a certain serving for each dog's weight etc that we should follow?


How much does your pup weigh and how old is she?

I started with the amount the bag recommended and then adjusted when I noticed he was gaining weight. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed Fromm gamebird , the kibble all the time, but I mix the can food on top for breakfast. Mine won't eat the fish and any type of beef upsets their system. For dinner they get the Zwiwipeak lamb.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaxx and Toby are no longer eating puppy amounts. You need to be sure to feed yours (is her name Lola?) the puppy amount. If I remember correctly on the surf and turf it said on the website that puppies will need 2 to 4 more servings(I think?) a day. I'm doing that from memory--be sure and read the back of the package and it will tell you. If you are still unsure when you get your food let us know exactly which one you get and what it says and we will help.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Jaxx and Toby are no longer eating puppy amounts. You need to be sure to feed yours (is her name Lola?) the puppy amount. If I remember correctly on the surf and turf it said on the website that puppies will need 2 to 4 more servings(I think?) a day. I'm doing that from memory--be sure and read the back of the package and it will tell you. If you are still unsure when you get your food let us know exactly which one you get and what it says and we will help.


Right, I think I mentioned that on another thread. Make sure you feed the correct amount for a puppy it should be on the bag. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Right, I think I mentioned that on another thread. Make sure you feed the correct amount for a puppy it should be on the bag.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, Ashley, I think several of us have said the same thing on other threads concerning this, but I don't mind, when it concerns food it is so important to these little ones to have the best nutrition and done correctly.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Yes, Ashley, I think several of us have said the same thing on other threads concerning this, but I don't mind, when it concerns food it is so important to these little ones to have the best nutrition and done correctly.


Absolutely!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We switch flavors and brands for Venus every month. She has an odd reaction if she's on the same protein for too long, and I like exposing her to different formulas different companies have to offer. I personally think it's a good idea to switch your Fromm flavor/formula at the end of each bag. To keep things interesting for your chi and to give them variety


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone! Will let you all know if I have questions once her food gets here.


----------



## Ozzi (Apr 22, 2009)

I feed Ozzi on Royal Canin Chihuahua and also Lily's Kitchen Very Venison. I thought the kibble may be too big for him but it's not and he loves it as something different twice a week.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried mixing the flavor for Tessa and bought Surf and Turf instead of Salmon and Tunalini this time just for a change and my fussy little miss refused to eat for two days! I had to make an hour drive to the specialty store to buy her usual Salmon and Tunalini, so no more trying new things for Tessa!


----------

